# Converting a canoe to a flat stern.



## dixieriverrat (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,
I recently acquired an old fiberglass canoe. I would like to convert it to a flat stern to put a small mud motor on. I'm hoping to use it as a small duck boat. any advice on how this could be done would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have made several mounts ...very easy to do no need to cut up or modify your boat ...

I will try to get some photos up soon ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I Pm'd you a couple of photos as I do NOT have permission to post it to a public forum :-(


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

You might find http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/diy-marinizing/weed-eater-engine-conversion-1681.html interesting. There is a lot about small mud motors to be found and they are mounted on different types of hulls.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

This boat is the best canoe-to-boat build I've seen.  He did a hellacious job.  I swear the original build thread was on here somewhere, but I only can find the threads that Snooker posted after he bought it.  I am probably thinking of another canoe-to-boat project

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1199391255/0

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1200436703

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1210001780

It isn't a terribly difficult project.  Obviously, the one that is linked started as a flatback canoe and ended up a bit higher class than a quick and dirty duckboat build needs to be, but you can infer how the builder worked though the build as you look through the pics.  The process for a changing a double ender to a flat back will require a bit more thought, but it will follow the same general concepts. You'll probably lose 10-12" of length.

Nate


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Canoes are not plaining hulls.  They have a hull speed just like sail boats.  They become very unstable if you try to exceed them.  Try towing one behind your boat and watch what happens. 

Gheenoes on the other hand dont have any stern rocker and are safe to operate at plaining speeds.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't imagine putting a motor other than an electric on my fiberglass canoe. No way to stand in it. Talk about tippy


----------

